# Bild im panel einfügen?



## blotte (23. März 2006)

Hi,

Im moment setze ich das bild folgendermaßen ins panel:

Code:

private JLabel lblBild;
private ImageIcon skat = new ImageIcon("images/skatblatt.jpg");

.......

```
JPanel panelNorth = new JPanel (new FlowLayout()); 
// GRAFIK 
lblBild = new JLabel(skat);
panelNorth.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
panelNorth.add(this.lblBild);
getContentPane().add(BorderLayout.NORTH,panelNorth);
```


Da ich aber öfter als einmal bilder in panels zeichnen möchte, wäre
die elegante variante wohl bilder mit der methode "public void paint(Graphics g)".
Problem ist das ich nicht wirklich weiß wie ich dieses realisieren soll.

Vielen dank im voraus für eure bemühungen...

Gruß blotte


----------



## RealHAZZARD (23. März 2006)

Also ich hab das auch nie anders gemacht.
Irgend ein Objekt muss wohl zwischen dem Panel und dem Bild stehen!?


----------



## blotte (23. März 2006)

Hi,
ich dachte nur, dass es mit der methode: 

paint(graphics g) 
..
drawImage usw...

besser realisieren lässt, naja ok, falls jemand doch noch eine andere idee hat, dann fröhlich weiter posten 

Danke


----------



## elmato (23. März 2006)

gehen tut das schon, nur ob es Sinn macht ist eine andere Frage, da dann das Bild bei einer Frame Veränderung bzw. jedem repaint neugezeichnet wird..


----------



## RealHAZZARD (23. März 2006)

Hast du denn ne Ahnung was das paint macht?
Das paint zeichnet die gesamte Komponente neu.
Es ist nicht so, dass du damit ein Bild ins Panel zeichnest,
sondern du zeichnest mit dem Bild das Panel neu.
Obs das ist!?


----------

